# Omega 3 - EPA in particular



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I recently picked up some Omega 3 supplements along with niacinamide at Vitamin Shoppe. I intended on only getting niacinamide because I heard at high doses it can act like benzos, but I spotted some EPA on the shelf and decided to get some as well. I remembered reading that EPA in particular is effective for mood disorders. The niacinamide ended up being disappointing, however the EPA has really impressed me. It's barely been over a week and I'm noticing the effects are great. I'm feeling better than I have in a long time.

I've read that a high ratio of EPA to DHA is prime for mood disorders. The kind I got is made by Nordic Naturals and has about a 4:1 ratio of EPA to DHA. I take three pills a day which totals to 1275mg of EPA and 300mg DHA. I've taken fish oil before with a much more even distribution of the fatty acids which didn't have these kind of effects on my mood. I continue to take 2.5g of niacinamide a day as well. I've also noticed my skin looks better and I have less acne.

I'm just wondering if anyone else had similar results with EPA and what dose you are taking.


----------



## captshiner (Sep 30, 2009)

i take it especially for the skin benefits as you described, but a lot more than that. somewhere like 3.2grams combined epa/dha or something around there


----------



## captshiner (Sep 30, 2009)

also, just something interesting here but there is work that indicates 1.2grams of dha is the max saturation level


----------



## JimiPePPeroni (Sep 1, 2009)

I've heard that pure EPA is especially helpful for treating attentive & inattentive ADD as well.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Not sure how much epa is in the stuff i take it doesnt say just says 600mg of epa and dha together but i take 4000mg of fish oil everyday and have noticed improvements in my mood.


----------



## slw2 (Dec 29, 2009)

while you have to remain skeptical because it's a very commercial book

the omega rx zone by dr barry sears has a lot of good information on omega-3's -- the right dosage, finding pharmaceutical grade fish oil and avoiding some of the contaminents in lower grade supplements

i haven't taken it on a consistent basis, but it sounds like it works miracles for a lot of conditions if you take enough


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

yea its good for the skin i take 900 mg a day of cheap cod liver oil


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm still very impressed with EPA. It really helps with social anxiety as well as depression. Like said before it helps me focus better too. It seems like the negative thoughts that were there in the past just aren't there that much anymore. Things don't bother me as much as they used to. I'm laughing more and feeling much more confident and sure of myself. For me it has been much better than any SSRI I've ever taken. I very much recommend trying it. I'm now taking 3 in the morning and 1 at night.

Nothing has quite worked this well and I've been on many anti-depressants with little effect.


----------



## icemanspyda (Jan 7, 2010)

*omega 3*

i have also heard about omega 3 and potential benefits. 3000 - 4000mg is the way to go to relieve anxiety. never heard of epa. what does it stand for?


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

I used to take 2x EPA xtra every morning, but after 6 months or so I developed sleeping problems. The only real effect I noticed from it was increased energy levels, which led to insomonia. Hope to get back on it one day, because the health benefits are very good.


----------



## petriabsky (Jul 25, 2012)

Redefine said:


> I recently picked up some Omega 3 supplements along with niacinamide at Vitamin Shoppe. I intended on only getting niacinamide because I heard at high doses it can act like benzos, but I spotted some EPA on the shelf and decided to get some as well. I remembered reading that EPA in particular is effective for mood disorders. The niacinamide ended up being disappointing, however the EPA has really impressed me. It's barely been over a week and I'm noticing the effects are great. I'm feeling better than I have in a long time.
> 
> I've read that a high ratio of EPA to DHA is prime for mood disorders. The kind I got is made by Nordic Naturals and has about a 4:1 ratio of EPA to DHA. I take three pills a day which totals to 1275mg of EPA and 300mg DHA. I've taken fish oil before with a much more even distribution of the fatty acids which didn't have these kind of effects on my mood. I continue to take 2.5g of niacinamide a day as well. I've also noticed my skin looks better and I have less acne.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone else had similar results with EPA and what dose you are taking.


Hi. In his book The Instincti to Heal, the author Dr. David Servan Schreiber MD Phd, a renoun researcher and psichiatrist, mentions that depression patients gets cured of depression by taking 9g of EPA per day. You have to take about 8 time the dose you are taking now to treat a depression. Not sure if I have depression but I do have a continous struggle so I decided to start taking the 9g per day. This is my third day.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Interesting...
I've been trying omega 3 capsules for the last 2 months and I definitely feel better about myself. Also taking 5000 iu vitamin D3 now to, sure my levels are too low.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

icemanspyda said:


> i have also heard about omega 3 and potential benefits. 3000 - 4000mg is the way to go to relieve anxiety. never heard of epa. what does it stand for?


But isn't that much bad for your body? and did you really feel anxiety relief?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I gotta get that Niacin if it really helps with skin that much 

As for Omega 3's ... Here's a tip: put your fish oil capsule in the freezer, if it turns opaque or not transparent basically, it sucks, that's how you test it


----------



## Tiffany A (Mar 14, 2014)

*looking for this supplement*



Redefine said:


> I recently picked up some Omega 3 supplements along with niacinamide at Vitamin Shoppe. I intended on only getting niacinamide because I heard at high doses it can act like benzos, but I spotted some EPA on the shelf and decided to get some as well. I remembered reading that EPA in particular is effective for mood disorders. The niacinamide ended up being disappointing, however the EPA has really impressed me. It's barely been over a week and I'm noticing the effects are great. I'm feeling better than I have in a long time.
> 
> I've read that a high ratio of EPA to DHA is prime for mood disorders. The kind I got is made by Nordic Naturals and has about a 4:1 ratio of EPA to DHA. I take three pills a day which totals to 1275mg of EPA and 300mg DHA. I've taken fish oil before with a much more even distribution of the fatty acids which didn't have these kind of effects on my mood. I continue to take 2.5g of niacinamide a day as well. I've also noticed my skin looks better and I have less acne.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone else had similar results with EPA and what dose you are taking.


Are you still taking this supplement? what is it called exactly? I would love to find it too!


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

Redefine said:


> I'm still very impressed with EPA. It really helps with social anxiety as well as depression. Like said before it helps me focus better too. It seems like the negative thoughts that were there in the past just aren't there that much anymore. Things don't bother me as much as they used to. I'm laughing more and feeling much more confident and sure of myself. For me it has been much better than any SSRI I've ever taken. I very much recommend trying it. I'm now taking 3 in the morning and 1 at night.
> 
> Nothing has quite worked this well and I've been on many anti-depressants with little effect.


your experience sounds very much like mine. i've been taking EPA for over 3 years at a dose of about 1500mg/day. my depression and anxiety have lifted hugely in that time. discovering it was the major turning point on my road to recovery. it's now my first line treatment.
i've found vitamin E increases the effect but some substances combined with it can cause EPA to give me a negative effect.
anyway, i'd recommend everyone to give it a try as it really is amazing stuff.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't take supplements but I always feel much better if I eat walnuts (ala) and salmon (dha & epa) several times a week.


----------

